# boitier d'alimentation 4400/160



## snuffy (24 Juin 2003)

slt tous,
bon voila, j'ai un ti problème, mon frère a deco**** avec notre power mac 4400/160 ; et il me semble que c'est le boitier d'alimentation qui a laché (il s'en servait comme serveur je crois, 24h/24). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




aussi, aurait t'il une bonne ame qui aurait un boitier d'alimentation de 4400/160 qui trainerait sous un meuble ???
ou un site ou je peut en acheter un ??? 

et est ce que c'est le meme pour tous les 4400 ou le meme que d'autre powermac ??


----------



## melaure (24 Juin 2003)

Le PowerMac 4400 comme les Starmax a une alimentation particulière. Je sais qu'on peut utiliser une alim PC ATX en modifiant les branchement des fils mais il faudrait que je retrouve le schéma ...

J'avais fait un gros post la-dessus, mais il a disparu avec le crash des serveurs il y a un peu plus d'un an. ca va être dur de retrouver les infos.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Juin 2003)

Bon j'ai retrouvé. C'est un article en allemand : http://www.heise.de/ct/faq/result.xhtml?url=/ct/faq/hotline/99/05/05.shtml&amp;words=ATX%204400

Voici la traduction reverso :

_
Chez mon compatible de Mac avec la carte-mère de Tanzania, l'alimentation a été supprimée(est tombée en panne). Je voulais utiliser une alimentation ATX bon marché comme le dédommagement(remplacement), mais cela a une autre prise(fiche). Existe pour cela un adaptateur ? 

L'alimentation pour le power le Mac 4400 Clones et semblablement construits correspond électriquement, certes, au standard ATX, cependant il n'y a aucun adaptateur prêt. Ils seront bien portants ou mal doivent saisir même au fer à souder et Quetschzange. Le mieux on fait un adaptateur d'un câble de prolongation ATX (pour environ 13 marks dans le commerce) qui est coupé au milieu. On soude trois de quatre prises de carte-mère AT de l'alimentation de Mac défectueuse aux câblant libres de la douille(prise) (le pendant à la prise d'alimentation). Le codage de couleur se trouvant à droite en haut montre la disposition à la prise de courant ATX ainsi qu'à l'alimentation de Tanzania (du haut vu). L'une des douilles de V 3,3 y reste libre. A qui l'Herausfummeln des contacts de Crimp est trop pénible, laisse un peu de câble à la prise(fiche) et lie(connecte) cela à la moitié de prolongation AT. Alternativement on peut acheter aussi également(tout de suite) trois nouvelles prises de carte-mère AT (Kodiernippel superflus sont à éloigner). 

Des directions avec la même couleur dirigent le même(l'égal) potentiel et sont interchangeables mutuellement. Le schéma de couleur reproduit est le plus fréquemment à trouve. Si votre prolongation s'en écarte, passez-vous(agissez) conformément à notre inscription; les contacts 'gris' ou plutôt les directions dans des parenthèses sont superflus. N'oubliez pas deux directions à la petite douille de power de programme, autrement le Mac ne peut pas du tout être allumé. Si vous ne faites pas confiance tout à fait à votre construction, liez(connectez) devant l'installation la direction de PwrOn (vert) à la masse (noir). Maintenant, le raccord de réseau supposé, devait faire escale à l'alimentation, et les tensions peuvent être vérifiées à la prise de carte-mère.
_

Amusant ? Bref ce qui compte surtout c'est le schéma de cablage qui suffit :





A gauche un connecteur ATX classique sur PC, a droite le connecteur de la carte mère Tanzania (PowerMac 4400, Starmax 3000/4000/5000).

Il ne te reste plus qu'a acheter l'alim ATX, enlever le gros connecteur pour la carte mère et prendre ceux de l'alim du 4400 en respectant les bonnes couleurs !


----------



## snuffy (8 Juillet 2003)

MERCI BCPPPPPPP

je vais deja vois si y'a pas qqun qui en vent un sur un site de petites annonces, et si je ne trouve pas j'utiliserai votre article.
encore merci bcp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : pkoi je n'ai pas repondu + tôt ????
pck je rame sur macgeneration (alors que j'ai l'adsl et un imac flat panel)...
kkun a une explication ??? dites moi que je suis pas seul : pck je vous dit pas le tps que j'ai mis pour pouvoir envoyer ce msg...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (8 Juillet 2003)

A ton service ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sinon pour l'occasion ce sera quand même difficle étant donné que seul les 4400 et les Starmax de Motorola utilisent cette alim. Il faut trouver une machine dont la carte mère est grillée par exemple.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (15 Octobre 2003)

J'ai l'impression que mon alim est grillée ... Va falloir que je bricole ...


----------



## mad'doc (23 Octobre 2003)

Avant de bricoler, il y en a une sur ebay.fr (lien direct)


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (23 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Avant de bricoler, il y en a une sur ebay.fr (lien direct)



Je ne sais pas si la puissance est la même que celui du Starmax. Comme ma machine est bien remplie je me demande si je ne devrais pas plutôt mettre une alim 300 W au lieu de 240 ...


----------



## cdbvs (9 Juin 2008)

Salut c'est *Cdbvs*.


Je relance ce poste car j'ai eu un lien via le poste que j'ai créé dernièrement pour mon I-Ram Box et j'ai une info vachement pratique pour ce problème. Je sais ce poste date un peu mais bon :bebe:

Pour le problème du aux alimentations des Tanzania pour Mac 4400/160 ou 4400/200 qui parfois lâchent et ou l'on se casse la tête pour en trouver d'occasion. Donc hors du fait qu'il semble exister un changeur de genre ATX en Tanzania (info de mon dépanneur), je sais qu'il y a une méthode pour récupérer l'alimentation sans la changer et en plus c'est tout bête.

Voici la photo d'un Mac 4400/160:






Désolé mais bon je viens de faire cette photo y'a 10 minutes sur mon téléphone GSM et comme il est 23H46, la qualité est relativement mauvaise. Mais j'ai mis du texte pour que vous puissiez vous y retrouver.

Alors le truc à faire quand on a planter son alimentation:

1./ Il faut débrancher l'alimentation du secteur 220V.
2./ Il faut appuyer (je ne me souviens plus trop) plus de 10 sec (moins de 20) sur le bouton rezet de l'alimentation.
3./ Rebranchez et appuyez sur le bouton power du clavier et HO grand miracle de la technologie moderne, votre Mac redémarre :bebe:

Voili, si ça peux encore aider en 2008.

à+
Cdbvs


----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2008)

Je crois me souvenir que sur les 4400, contrairement aux Starmax, pour faire le reset il n'y a pas de bouton.
Si c'est le cas, il faut débrancher la prise d'alimentation, débrancher la pile 4,5v et attendre au moins 10mn avant de tout remettre en place.


----------



## claude72 (10 Juin 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Je crois me souvenir que sur les 4400, contrairement aux Starmax, pour faire le reset il n'y a pas de bouton.


Si, si, il y est aussi sur le 4400 et son clône le 7220 : j'ai déjà eu ce problème sur plusieurs 7220 qui ne voulaient plus s'allumer, et que j'ai redémarrés ainsi...

... et quand j'ai fait hier les mesures de tensions pour *cdbvs*, j'ai "sauvé" de la même manière mon 4400 qui était en panne depuis environ 2 ans et que j'avais mis au rebut en croyant que c'était l'alim qui était grillée.


----------

